# Tires rub on deceleration?



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I have noticed that when I am braking and coming to a stop that there seems to be a low rumble almost growling/grinding noise that comes from the car. 

I know these cars are prone to tire rubbing issues and I am wondering if this is exactly what these sounds are from? It only happens when I'm slowing down and seems to only happen the few secs before a complete stop.

I am using stock 17" rims with stock Goodyear Eagle F1 Tires... I dont recall the exact tire size but its whatever the stock 17"s always are... 245/ something something...

Anyways Im really thinking I may need to invest in Pedders Front Radius Rod Caster/Bushing and Rear Radius Rod Bushings... and prolly just go ahead and get a Master set of bushings from energy suspension.

When I had the car run on the Dyno a few days ago I asked my friend who was in the car running it to listen and tell me what he thought. He says he thinks its just the tires making contact noise with the surface of the road. 

To some extent I believe him... when I'm cruising the tires make a lil noise but nothing like what it sounds when Im braking. 

I honestly think when I'm braking its pushing the chassis down and causing the front tires to rub on the top or maybe inside of the tire. I guess the easiest thing for me to do is to take the tires off and check em.

The car was recently aligned but not rotated and balanced... possibly thats the problem. Tires need to be rotated and balanced... or at the very least balanced... I noticed when cleaning the rims on the inside very well there were missing weights... that or they just didnt clean off the glue after taking off the last weights.


----------



## ssinn (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Good day Everyone!

Just driving around on Monday (the 6th of july) on my way to the ABC store, and I was at a ligth turning right. As i pushed on the gas I got a very very bad vibration in the steering. I had accel a bit then slowed a bit and it got very bad (I was on a overpass over water) it got a lot worse. I said shoot i got a flat. Not the case. all tires was fine. I called the tow truck to take it to the dealer. They said 4 of your studs on the right rear tire are broke.  Just one lug was holding the tire on. The cost was $190.xx, 88 for labor, 50 for the tow, 13 for the studs 35 for the freaking 5 lugs and a new lock:shutme and some shop fees and tax. But I have to say it could have been a lot worse. ie tire passed me as i was driving, it hit another car, i flip over, I got body damage and more.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Thats insane... you got lucky, your right it could of been much worse. 

I finally figured out that the noise im hearing is just caused by the basically bald right back tire... apparently tires get very noisy when they get bald =P even Goodyear Eagle F1s


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

radius rod bushings, replace 'em.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTOJer said:


> radius rod bushings, replace 'em.


+1

The factory one is liquid filled and once it goes ur described symptoms will ensue......


----------

